# Sticky  Welcome to the new Damasko Uhren Forum on WatchUSeek



## StufflerMike

Since Damasko has launched its first watch - the Damasko DC 56 - WatchUseek has always been supporting this small brand and accompanied the developments down in Barbing. That's why the WatchUseek team is more than happy to announce that Damasko eventually took the plunge and decided to open an official forum here on WUS.

Not to start with a blank forum we already copied/moved some threads, reviews and images to the new destination. If you want to have other threads moved over to this please please srop me a PM or email and the job will be done immediately.

So we've had enough of words, let's enjoy the new forum. Make it a vivid and entertaining one.

Thank you.


----------



## Sartre

Thanks, Mike. One of damasko users, I am so happy to hear that! Congratulations!


----------



## Vig2000

Very nice to see Damasko with their own forum. Looking forward to some great discussion regarding all things Damasko!


----------



## StufflerMike

Sartre said:


> Thanks, Mike. One of damasko users, I am so happy to hear that! Congratulations!


well, it took awhile but the result is all what counts.


----------



## beau007

Congratulations to Damasko on their new forum! Welcome to Watchuseek!


----------



## jsbx1

Happy to see Damasko has it's own forum. I must say I took a double take when I saw the Damasko forum and thought that maybe I just missed it time and again....

Danke Herr Damasko!!!


----------



## consum3r

It's about time.

Looking forward to future tasty post morsels!


----------



## Brettg

Great to have Damasko here! I admire their innovation and quality very much.


----------



## speedbird_500

glad this has happened. we needed a damasko forum years ago. thanks!!


----------



## StufflerMike

speedbird_500 said:


> glad this has happened. we needed a damasko forum years ago. thanks!!


You should have bought a Damasko years ago (LOL) ;-)


----------



## always on time

Out of the dozens of terrific chronographs in the sub-5K bracket, I chose the Damasko DC56 on bracelet:








Regards, Sean


----------



## fbones24

Adamnz said:


> Damasko are def on my radar , just got to drop my Sinn addiction!


You will be astounded when you purchase your first Damasko.


----------



## kingblackbolt

Glad to see this forum dedicated to Damasko Mike I think it's long overdue!
Thanks,
Ren


----------



## Killerstraps

This is definitely a sweet, tool of a machine! Couldn't believe I was able to get my hands on it. Currently in the shop for servicing.

Killerstraps


----------



## myke

Here is a quick shot of my Damasko family thus far. Older photos sorry.


----------



## Jon Weber

Just found this form and recently bought a DK 105 Anthracite. I tested it for rate and find its very good but especially on isochronism. Difference in rate 30 hours down is within 1 sec per day of rates fully wound.

Since this is a waterproof watch I went to a steel bracelet. Damasko does nto make bracelets for this model and filing an ice hardened end link had no appeal so I bought an Uncle Seiko and I think it looks pretty good.










UNcle Seiko is great to work with. This is the Z199 SKX 6309 7528 (22mm). It is not as nice as teh DAmasko but it also costs a lot less and it is very good . The push pins are bit too large to fit the lug. I have a tool to fix this but you may need special push pins for this combination.


----------



## Bigbarry22

Vig2000 said:


> Very nice to see Damasko with their own forum. Looking forward to some great discussion regarding all things Damasko!


A fantastic brand, I made the mistake of selling my ETA DS60 last month, I'm pleased to say I've got a brand new one coming from Marc at LIW on Monday 🙂


----------



## Bigbarry22

Bigbarry22 said:


> A fantastic brand, I made the mistake of selling my ETA DS60 last month, I'm pleased to say I've got a brand new one coming from Marc at LIW on Monday 🙂


I meant DS30! 🙈


----------



## StufflerMike

Bigbarry22 said:


> A fantastic brand, I made the mistake of selling my ETA DS60 last month, I'm pleased to say I've got a brand new one coming from Marc at LIW on Monday 🙂


DS60 ? Pics please.


----------



## Bigbarry22

StufflerMike said:


> DS60 ? Pics please.


😂😂


----------



## Bigbarry22

Bigbarry22 said:


> 😂😂


I meant a DS30 lol


----------



## Paul in SC

I very much look forward to what Damasko will bring this coming new year. Please keep us informed. 
I love my DS 30.


----------



## edogg

Look what UPS brought me today... I have been eyeing this for a few years and now with the A26 its a winner!

*Big shout out to Greg @ Watchmann - awesome customer service.
































*


----------



## edogg

Hello fellow Damasko watch owners-I have a question. I purchased a DK30 last month and the watch is performing terribly, most recently losing 30 seconds in one day, I reset it in the morning and by early afternoon it had already lost 5 seconds. I rarely notice the rotor spinning, and know that a watch performs best when fully wound. Do they need to be hand wound daily? What has been everyone’s experience with these watches re: their accuracy?

FWIW I set the watch to the time displayed at time.gov and will check it periodically, I don’t own a timegrapher but IMHO measuring a watch accuracy in a static setting does not provide the full picture.

Thanks for any insight!!


----------



## Cahanc

I would have an AD look at it. Other than that I don’t have enough experience to comment on what it may be.


----------



## Paul in SC

Sorry to see your experience edogg. I have a DS-30 and it is without a doubt the most accurate automatic I’ve ever owned. I have the eta movement. Is yours the new A-26? I wear mine 24/7 so it stays wound. If you don’t wear yours all day try giving it 25 turns on the crown each morning and check the results again after a day or two. 
If you haven’t owned it for very long I don’t know if I would take mine to just a watch repair place. I would check with Damasko first ( they are quick to respond to emails. Their address is on their website ) or maybe RGM for their opinion.


----------



## StufflerMike

Paul in SC said:


> Sorry to see your experience edogg. I have a DS-30 and it is without a doubt the most accurate automatic I’ve ever owned. I have the eta movement. Is yours the new A-26? I wear mine 24/7 so it stays wound. If you don’t wear yours all day try giving it 25 turns on the crown each morning and check the results again after a day or two.
> If you haven’t owned it for very long I don’t know if I would take mine to just a watch repair place. I would check with Damasko first ( they are quick to respond to emails. Their address is on their website ) or maybe RGM for their opinion.


If he says he got a DK30 it is of course equiped with the A26-1.There‘s no DS 30 with A26 I‘d know of.


----------



## edogg

Thanks for the feedback gents!

I did reach out to my AD and he was quick to respond and offered to look at it.
Another thing I noticed was that the reserve was not lasting 38 hours or so. I know with the A26 they upgraded the rotor action with ball bearings and I think that is the culprit-it’s tough to spin.
I have been winding it daily and found that it’s about +3spd which is nothing to complain about!!!

I think I will keep it for awhile, still have plenty of warranty and like I said the ADis ready, willing and able to help. I feel like some watches just need “break in” time and I stinking love the watch!!!

BTW - that AD is Greg from Watchmann, I can’t say enough good things about him and the service he provides.
Cheers All! Enjoy these beautiful German works of art!


----------



## Thom986

I'm not sure what this little piece is called in English.

I lost the little "thumb" on the clasp of my buckle for my Damasko DA36A. Do you think it's possible to order just this one small piece without ordering a whole bracelet (France) ?

Thanks


----------



## Cahanc

Thom986 said:


> I'm not sure what this little piece is called in English.
> 
> I lost the little "thumb" on the clasp of my buckle for my Damasko DA36A. Do you think it's possible to order just this one small piece without ordering a whole bracelet (France) ?
> 
> Thanks


Email Damasko or a local dealer and they can tell you. You could also take this oppurunity to order the Damasko bracelet for this watch and you would never have to worry about that little piece again.


----------



## StufflerMike

Since the whole thing is called „pin buckle“ it should be the pin. Not sure you will just get the pin but I am almost 100% sure Damasko will send you a pin buckle.
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## Thom986

StufflerMike said:


> Since the whole thing is called „pin buckle“ it should be the pin. Not sure you will just get the pin but I am almost 100% sure Damasko will send you a pin buckle.
> [email protected]
> [email protected]


Thanks. 
I've sent a mail on both adresses.


----------



## Thom986

StufflerMike said:


> Since the whole thing is called „pin buckle“ it should be the pin. Not sure you will just get the pin but I am almost 100% sure Damasko will send you a pin buckle.
> [email protected]
> [email protected]


Thanks for the information.

I went through the form on the site and am in contact with someone. 

Thanks again.


----------



## watchjens

Die DS 30 ist jetzt wieder auf der Website...


----------



## StufflerMike

watchjens said:


> Die DS 30 ist jetzt wieder auf der Website...


As has been announced by Damasko.








DAMASKO 3X | Neuauflage mit begrenzter Stückzahl -...


Liebe DAMASKO Community, die beliebte und Facettenreiche DS30 Linie mit allen sieben Modellvarianten kommt ab dem 15. Mai 2022 wieder für euch zurück! Bei dieser Modellreihe ist für jeden DAMASKO-Liebhaber etwas dabei. Der beständige Klassiker kommt zurück mit verschiedenen Zifferblatt- und...




www.watchuseek.com


----------

